# Fluffy little chatterbox



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Well having a dog, a budgie, a lovebird and tiel in the livingroom makes watching TV "interesting"

All 3 were chatting up a storm so I put the TV louder, Buddy and Echo pretty much went back to playing with toys... However Merlin the lovie took it as "Challenge accepted" lol and decided this is a new game of who can be louder ROFL

I did not crank the TV too high as to not hurt their ears but man he gave the TV a run for it's money hehe

Silly little cute ball of feathers, as a matter of fact he is SO pleased with himself he is hanging upside down from his toy chattering away

Barry


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm betting a happy balance will be struck eventually. After awhile you will be more used to them and their noise will be less intrusive to your normal enviroment. Kind of like people who live by train tracks, highways, airport's etc.

Just be careful where you choose to shop because you could fall for a species much noisier than the ones you have...


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Jonah said:


> I'm betting a happy balance will be struck eventually. After awhile you will be more used to them and their noise will be less intrusive to your normal enviroment. Kind of like people who live by train tracks, highways, airport's etc.
> 
> Just be careful where you choose to shop because you could fall for a species much noisier than the ones you have...


Oh they are pretty much background noise by now I am used to them, but once in a while Merlin decides to take it up a notch lol

They usually chatter first thing when I come downstairs, then a bit in the afternoon and of course right before bedtime, right now all are quiet except for Echo who is going back and forth on his perch whistling softly and looking at me, by now I know that means I want daddy time aka: lets play pull the earring lol

EDIT: Randy nu uh, not going to happen, I know what you are thinking lol, not going for a big parrot, I am 51 and it would pain me to no end to know I might go and that bird who has bonded with me like crazy will be without me, I can't do that no matter how much I might want to. And yes before even getting Buddy I was thinking of a large parrot, not going to happen 

Barry


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

arty2: HA HA the neighbours will be thinking you are having a party with all that noise


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh goodness, he is trying to make you pay more attention to him than the TV! Your flock all sound hilarious and Merlin is such a trickster


----------

